# RC's in the USA and their legality (specifically 1p-lsd and 4-ACO-DMT



## Q davis (Apr 24, 2016)

So swim was thinking about ordering some RC's specifically 4-aco-dmt and 1p-lsd. I need to know a couple of things though. Would it be legal to order it in the mail? Would 4-aco-dmt or 1p-lsd be illegal under the analogue law? Also I need a reliable rc vendor to order these from. Any help would be appreciated as well as information on the two rc's.


----------



## electricslide (Apr 24, 2016)

This is something id also like to know if you don't want to name a vendor on a thread can someone maybe pm me.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Better off making your own DMT and growing shrooms IMO. I would not take research chemicals shits killed people before but have fun.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 25, 2016)

4aco DMT and 1p LSD are awesome rc. I've probably taken the biggest dose of 4aco DMT ever lol (200 mg, active dose ~15 mg) still some of my favorites


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I would not take research chemicals shits killed people before but have fun.


so has alcohol but nobody thinks twice about that


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so has alcohol but nobody thinks twice about that


Nobody?? I sure as shit have I barely even drink and when I do it ain't even close to alcohol poisoning. 

But the biggest problem with that argument is you can safely drink alcohol not research chemicals they are not for human consumption and you have not the slightest idea what is in it, might as well take bath salts too. Lol

You need a mg scale just to be slightly safe but still no long term users to get an idea what problems can happen basically you are a guinea pig. I think I will stick with the well known shit shrooms grow themselves and never killed anyone. LSD never even killed anyone but RC's sure as shit have.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 25, 2016)

a lot of ppl been after easily getting ripped off with bath salts as mdma so the effects aren't as peculiar as u might think , and rc's aren't gonna kill you unless your an idiot

some people actually rc's like 1p lsd or 2cb more then shrooms


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 25, 2016)

@bluntmassa1 keep in mind LSD, MDMA, and all sorts of drugs we see as "normal" now were considered designer drugs or research chemicals 30-50 years ago.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a lot of ppl been after easily getting ripped off with bath salts as mdma so the effects aren't as peculiar as u might think , and rc's aren't gonna kill you unless your an idiot
> 
> some people actually rc's like 1p lsd or 2cb more then shrooms


Some people like meth more than weed...

And you don't know if RC's will kill you someone took a single hit of knock off LSD I believe it was a 2c and died. Many people have also died from bath salts and knock off ecstasy.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @bluntmassa1 keep in mind LSD, MDMA, and all sorts of drugs we see as "normal" now were considered designer drugs or research chemicals 30-50 years ago.


Not to mention 50 years ago I wouldn't do LSD until I knew more about it.

By all means do it a few guinea pigs die and one finds the next best drug it's a success.


----------



## Noinch (Apr 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Some people like meth more than weed...
> 
> And you don't know if RC's will kill you someone took a single hit of knock off LSD I believe it was a 2c and died. Many people have also died from bath salts and knock off ecstasy.


No one is going to die from a single dose of a 2c, a lot of them have extremely high overdose points. Not to mention most of the 2c's won't even fit on a standard tab

NBOME is a lot more dangerous but if used properly is fine like everything else, however that is of course the problem with people selling it on tabs and calling it acid, low overdose point and people like to take a lot of acid.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 27, 2016)

Some of my people have taken 0.020+ grams of 2cx, one guy took 0.15 grams. Everyone's been fine and those doses are extremely large,10-20x normal
Please don't spread misinformation about drugs. These 2cx have an extremely high overdose rate. You would black out before you reach that state


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Noinch said:


> No one is going to die from a single dose of a 2c, a lot of them have extremely high overdose points. Not to mention most of the 2c's won't even fit on a standard tab
> 
> NBOME is a lot more dangerous but if used properly is fine like everything else, however that is of course the problem with people selling it on tabs and calling it acid, low overdose point and people like to take a lot of acid.


Just Google fake/synthetic LSD death I came up with a full page of deaths. I did see one NBOME. Certainly enough for me to not take that crap shrooms grow quick and I just ordered shit to make ayahuasca and DMT.

But even Hightimes has a death report.

http://www.hightimes.com/read/five-teens-charged-murder-after-synthetic-lsd-death


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 27, 2016)

Its nbomes that are dangerous. That's the part I was meaning. You're having good information, but then spreading a very broad blanket
Nbomes are pretty much the only deadly ones in regular doses. The others you gotta take a lot lot lot to od and die


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 27, 2016)

yeah i wouldn't take any nbomes, pisses me off so bad how u can't get psychs around here what so ever unless somebody brings it back ugh sucks dick then i see u guys rolling in all kinds, fuck coke and weed i wanna trip bitch weed isn't strong enough and coke is addictive as hell


----------



## Noinch (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah i wouldn't take any nbomes, pisses me off so bad how u can't get psychs around here what so ever unless somebody brings it back ugh sucks dick then i see u guys rolling in all kinds, fuck coke and weed i wanna trip bitch weed isn't strong enough and coke is addictive as hell


That's why I started using dn markets, would be screwed without it haha. Well, funnily enough now i know one of the big time dealers in my city who does actually have good shit but the prices are ridiculous. It's funny when even he will get shit off me for personal use when he needs something special


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 27, 2016)

such a hassle to get bitcoins and all that bullshit though especially when u don't have a credit card


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 27, 2016)

Use a prepaid card. That should work easy, or open a PayPal account maybe.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 27, 2016)

prepaid credit cards have a history of fucking people around and with my luck it definitely would


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 27, 2016)

Not a credit card just a preloadable visa or something. You go to the store load $100, go to the website of your choice and spend said $100.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 27, 2016)

yeah thats what i meant, i gotta find some sort of a site that exchanges bitcoins for the visa card which i got the feeling definitely isn't gonna work it never even worked for a bong site before so then im gonna end wasting money and getting pissed, i don't think a single thing in my life worked out the way it should of so i doubt its gonna start with trying to get acid off alpha bay.

why is a paypal email necessary to transfer bitcoins to a address?


----------



## kloni (Apr 28, 2016)

I placed an order rcvendor.eu
sampel came two days
Now I ordered a larger quantity all too well


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2016)

Q davis said:


> So swim was thinking about ordering some RC's specifically 4-aco-dmt and 1p-lsd. I need to know a couple of things though. Would it be legal to order it in the mail? Would 4-aco-dmt or 1p-lsd be illegal under the analogue law? Also I need a reliable rc vendor to order these from. Any help would be appreciated as well as information on the two rc's.


Yes it is legal I've ordered 4-aco-DMT from the darkweb as well as the clearnet stick with the 4-aco-dmt though when you eat it your body will convert it into psilocin. I reccomend taking 30mg max.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah thats what i meant, i gotta find some sort of a site that exchanges bitcoins for the visa card which i got the feeling definitely isn't gonna work it never even worked for a bong site before so then im gonna end wasting money and getting pissed, i don't think a single thing in my life worked out the way it should of so i doubt its gonna start with trying to get acid off alpha bay.
> 
> why is a paypal email necessary to transfer bitcoins to a address?


Have you tried circle bitcoins? They allow Bitcoin purchases with debit card https://www.circle.com/en


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 29, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Yes it is legal I've ordered 4-aco-DMT from the darkweb as well as the clearnet stick with the 4-aco-dmt though when you eat it your body will convert it into psilocin. I reccomend taking 30mg max.


Should have told me before I ate 7x that much


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 29, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Should have told me before I ate 7x that much


If you can handle that much more power to ya I say 30mg because I took 60mg one time and it made me sick as a dog I tripped balls though I went to take a shower and the water droplets were flowing up the wall! Erowid has some pretty good info on dosing but when it comes to psychedelics everyone reacts differently 

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/4_acetoxy_dmt/4_acetoxy_dmt_dose.shtml


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 29, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> If you can handle that much more power to ya I say 30mg because I took 60mg one time and it made me sick as a dog I tripped balls though I went to take a shower and the water droplets were flowing up the wall! Erowid has some pretty good info on dosing but when it comes to psychedelics everyone reacts differently
> 
> https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/4_acetoxy_dmt/4_acetoxy_dmt_dose.shtml


I was meaning that as a joke. They have a 100 mg and a 200 mg trip report by me that they haven't accepted yet... Jerks need to hurry it up!


----------

